# close up



## stonedsmithy (Jul 6, 2007)

heres a close up shot of my harvested gurls mmmm loves those colours


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

wow dude those are some
nice buds there enjoy that
smoke im sure its killer

take care

peace.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 6, 2007)

those look nice man!!!!!!!  what strain are they?  They look red.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful Smithy.  Drooldrooldrool!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

It looks great man, can i get a smoke report??  Take care!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

those must be the PNP's..they look dank :48: i feel a couchlock comin on 

we need more pics!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice looking buds!!!! I know you will enjoy consuming that.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah these are the pretty n pink an its got that heavy dence indica taste to it that hits the back of ya throat when xhailing,with a semi heavy to heavy stonage to it so yeah iam stoaked


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

It sounds nice man, i'm glad you are able to enjoy it!! Thanks for the smoke report and congrats on your successful harvest!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Smithy those buds look killer mang. How long was the flower time? Did you grow them inside or outside? *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 10, 2007)

these were in bud for bout 8 n half weeks then i was hangin out to much so i pulled them.they were grown ndoors under 400hps i have a gj pretty n pink if you wanna look cheers TBG


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 10, 2007)

wow man such nice colorings in the buds... i would love to know where y got em so i can add them to my collection.

such beautiful buds man....cant wait to see a smoke report.


----------

